# Is Therapy Worthwhile?



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

Its one of the only things I haven't yet tried...


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

I would recommend a thing called the Thrive Programme, it will change your life


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

anything is worthwhile, just dont let it get in the way of the process of getting yourself in front of a colo rectal specialist. if you let yourself get in front of a phsycologist then it will count as a black mark against you, so make sure youve hounded your doc to get you the physical tests you need, wait till youve heard back with negeative results. THEN seek therapy.

theres no doubt in my mind emotions are involved, but if they are a result of this condition then it will just serve to give a phsycologist several years worth of roundabout runaround redundant tests/sessions/therapy etc.


----------

